# How to theme a market apk?



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Fixed it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I use Tweetdeck for twitter and am getting tired of the Froyo notification icons so I made some nice high res gingerbread themed ones. I can't get it to install though, keeps giving me the, "There is a problem parsing this package" error. How can I get it to install? I'd like to share it with those of you who are as OCD as me. Thanks!


You have to sign them with apktool. I should make a tut for that...


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Please do, I can't figure that shit out.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

Here is a nice tool that makes signing very easy.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=473580&highlight=signing


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Namyar said:


> Here is a nice tool that makes signing very easy.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=473580&highlight=signing


link is broken for downloads


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> You have to sign them with apktool. I should make a tut for that...


apktool can sign them? i was told apk_manager_


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Apktool can sign them. Apkmanager can.
Just compile w/ apktool or whatever you used to decompile it. take that apk and put it in the folder /Apkmanager/place_here_for_signing (or something)
open apkmanager and choose option 15 
Navigate back to the signing folder there will now be a signed.apk file
Take that and rename it to TweetDeck.apk (or app name) and place it in your update.zip


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

nmiltner said:


> Apktool can sign them. Apkmanager can.
> Just compile w/ apktool or whatever you used to decompile it. take that apk and put it in the folder /Apkmanager/place_here_for_signing (or something)
> open apkmanager and choose option 15
> Navigate back to the signing folder there will now be a signed.apk file
> Take that and rename it to TweetDeck.apk (or app name) and place it in your update.zip


I believe I have tried that, don't this think it was option 15 though. Ill check it out again. Tired of seeing froyo icons.









Sent from DroidX


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

U on Linux?
I know for me it is 15.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

nmiltner said:


> U on Linux?
> I know for me it is 15.


Windows, but I can USB boot Ubuntu if its easier that way.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Windows, but I can USB boot Ubuntu if its easier that way.
> 
> Sent from DroidX


Where did you get your apkmanager cuz I run the Linux version and its got less choices and doesn't work very well

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> Where did you get your apkmanager cuz I run the Linux version and its got less choices and doesn't work very well
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I found it on a forum somewhere I believe. If you want, I can host it when I get home if you can't find it.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Windows, but I can USB boot Ubuntu if its easier that way.
> 
> Sent from DroidX


 No I wouldn't think its necessary. Can u post your apkmanager screen. I'm away from my PC now, but I can tell you the option you need if I can see your screen


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> Where did you get your apkmanager cuz I run the Linux version and its got less choices and doesn't work very well
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Got mine from CorCor's themr studio, but even beforee I installed that the options were there.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll play around with it after work today. Thanks for the help guys.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Edit, Getting to to work I think, I'll check back


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Are u using update.zip or applying as apk? If applying as apk, did u uninstall original tweetdeck?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Got it, will share later.


----------



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

This is how I've been signing everything lately.. i just put the unsigned apk on my sdcard.. open signapktic.. choose what to sign.. choose platform, choose new file name.. select finish.. works like a dream..

http://market.android.com/details?id=com.stericson.signapktic


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

junkdruggler said:


> This is how I've been signing everything lately.. i just put the unsigned apk on my sdcard.. open signapktic.. choose what to sign.. choose platform, choose new file name.. select finish.. works like a dream..
> 
> http://market.android.com/details?id=com.stericson.signapktic


Awesome, thanks for the tip!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

junkdruggler said:


> This is how I've been signing everything lately.. i just put the unsigned apk on my sdcard.. open signapktic.. choose what to sign.. choose platform, choose new file name.. select finish.. works like a dream..
> 
> http://market.android.com/details?id=com.stericson.signapktic


Awesome, I'm gonna have to chech that out.


----------

